
Ask HN: How to track everything about myself? - gesman
I want to track everything (as much as possible) about myself in automated fashion and in as private&#x2F;secure way as possible.<p>Movements, sleep patterns, coffee and alcohol consumption, expenses, etc...<p>I working on &quot;self-awareness-analytics&quot; project that will be able to graph&#x2F;discover interesting personal patterns - but it needs data.
And I don&#x27;t want to manually enter such data.<p>I&#x27;m ok with using tracking apps - but prefer to minimize number of apps, favoring ones covering multiple life areas with strong privacy stance.<p>Any ideas?
======
nicolasd
Why do you want to track everything? Just for curiosity… I had a jawbone and
tracked every meal, but after a while I gave up because the data wasn't
valuable for me

~~~
gesman
I interested in building personal, private analytics dashboards to find
previously unknown personal correlations between inner moods, feelings,
emotions and health states with external factors, such as food/drink intakes,
duration of sleep, exercises, travel patterns and other trackable activities.

I also want to visualize long term events such as quality of relationships
(gained or lost), occupations and income dependencies from short and long term
habits.

This whole project depends on ability to gain access to raw data feeds and
then playing with them.

------
gwintrob
Check out [https://gyrosco.pe/](https://gyrosco.pe/)

~~~
gesman
Looks interesting. They should get rid of this though: "...Due to high demand,
we currently have a waitlist...".

Wtf? are they selling hardware? or their computers cannot keep up with high
demand?

I call marketing BS.

~~~
dangrossman
Yes, keeping up with demand can exceed the capacity of your computers. It can
also exceed the capacity of your code when you discover bottlenecks that
didn't appear before usage grew to a certain level. Users demand human
resources as well; Anand and Eric can only handle so much customer support on
their own (right now it looks to be a 4500 users : 1 employee ratio), and you
can't scale staff instantly by pressing a button.

